# Weird "issue" with europicola lever action



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey all,

Just stripped my new 2nd hand pavoni, gave it a good clean and replaced some seals copying videos on YouTube re seal placement etc.

I have a weird issue with the lever action.

When off and cold the lever is very smooth up and down.

When up to temp, it feels like I'm fighting some sort of pressure to lift the lever up, and the lever wants to "spring" back down.

Does any one know what may be causing this?

Thanks,

Harry


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Mine which I bought on here recently does that , My guess it's fighting pressure from the boiler as it is a tube straight from the boiler .. once the handle gets over a certain point it goes ..


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

If it's just part of the design then fair enough, I just figured it doesn't seem right is all.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

There is a fair few that have had them for a while so it's worth waiting for one of them ..it's a bit of a guess on my part .. mine does it but does everything it needs ..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

haz_pro said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just stripped my new 2nd hand pavoni, gave it a good clean and replaced some seals copying videos on YouTube re seal placement etc.
> 
> ...


Mine does the same.

I don't know about the mechanics, but wondering whether it form a vacuum sort of thing. Purge some water.... does it do the same? I bet it does not. (From memory, I don't think it does)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the pressure from the boiler presses down on the top of the piston - when you lift the lever it actually increases the pressure as the piston moves up pushing more air into the boiler till at the top of the stroke the hole from the dipper tube is uncovered and the pressure forces the hot water up the dipper tube and onto the coffee,

You can see the pressure increase if you have a gauge fitted

look at this vid at 51sec mark


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@jimbojohn55 that makes sense and what I thought . so totally normal .

They could have made a coffee on Video


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses - glad to hear I didn't mess something up.

Reason I was questioning it is as I've seen videos on YouTube where people just lift the lever up with one hand, with little difficulty. Having read more online sounds like this may be due to worn seals.

Thanks again,

Harry


----------

